# Sand traps



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

If your in a sand trap, don't go for accuracy when getting out, just hit it whereever you can, if you go for accuracy you'll spend longer trying to get it out.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Absolutely. I'd rather have a 20 foot putt for par than a 20 foot bunker shot because I left the first one in.


----------



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

Exactly. In those parts of the game you are not trying to make a good shot you are just trying to get out of a sticky situation.

Also, just a little recommendation, if you have a bad shot out of a bunker think about shooting out backwards, it is generally easier and it may save you some embarassing repeats in the trap.


----------



## gOLfEr056 (Mar 30, 2006)

That is true it is always safer to go out the back of the trap where it is usually less steep but i like to take chances when i golf. I am usually going all or nothing when I am in a bad situation like that.

Sometimes you get lucky and it ends up being all good and other times you end up still in the sand trap.


----------



## stirls (Apr 24, 2006)

Callaway said:


> If your in a sand trap, don't go for accuracy when getting out, just hit it whereever you can, if you go for accuracy you'll spend longer trying to get it out.


and don't forget to follow through - the only thing worse than a bunker shot is the second bunker shot from the same bunker!


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

This is a biggy for me, I play on local pubic courses and the sand is not even 3" deep and it is clay under that. So I try to just get it out of the sand and go from there. I know it has hindered my confidence in the SW ans I can tell everytime I swing it taht I seem to be hesitent. And the sand the use here is from al, the local sand and gravel pits( not the best golfing sand) I have been trying to use the practice bunker to improve on this but its sand is by far deeper than the ones on the course. C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> This is a biggy for me, I play on local pubic courses and the sand is not even 3" deep and it is clay under that. So I try to just get it out of the sand and go from there. I know it has hindered my confidence in the SW ans I can tell everytime I swing it taht I seem to be hesitent. And the sand the use here is from al, the local sand and gravel pits( not the best golfing sand) I have been trying to use the practice bunker to improve on this but its sand is by far deeper than the ones on the course. C/C


This is the worst part of my game. Utah doesn't have sand what ever it is its like cement. I've been able to get out of these hard traps by using the wedge or an iron like a putter or hitting backwards if the trap has a high loft to the green. I just try to get it on the green. there has been time the ball was glued to the trap (figuratively speaking) hanging my head in shame I just picked the ball up and moved on.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

this is a part of my game that is normally pretty good. yes i know what you mean by the ball gets stuck in the sand Bob luckly that hasnt happen for a while for me. I almost chipped in from the bunker ealier this hit it was going in and clipped the flag pole and just bounce out a little, i was very upset but happy at the same time.


----------



## marwin24 (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks dear for tips


----------

